# One Piece Battledome Name Change



## Soca (Aug 20, 2021)

Bonjour 

We've added a new prefix to the section called "Tiers" which is added on to threads that have to do with a characters power level or any power level related discussion that way we can leave more room for more story related discussion in the OL. With that in mind we've also decided to change up the name of this place to make everything flow a bit better, since it's pretty outdated and not as cool sounding as Ohara Library. Of course if cats wanna leave it as is that's fine too but if you have a cool name to change it too then you can drop it in here and we can have a vote on the coolest one. Serious inquiries only btw. If it's overtly character biased or too memish then it won't be considered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 20, 2021)

"Corrida Colosseum" which is where the fights on Dressrosa took place would be similar naming compared to "Ohara Library". But nobody probably knows that the colosseum was named Corrida so probably wouldn't work as good.

I'm not creative enough for this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> "Corrida Colosseum" which is where the fights on Dressrosa took place would be similar naming compared to "Ohara Library". But nobody probably knows that the colosseum was named Corrida so probably wouldn't work as good.
> 
> I'm not creative enough for this


Corrida Collosseum was already used for another section that involved community betting

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 20, 2021)

I have a few questions: Will this mean that discussions that tend towards powerlevels (many of them do) no longer belong in the OL? 

I suppose telegrams is fine for content with spoilers? That's a heap of filtering for you to go through every Sunday though... 

Tier specialist Paradise is my suggestion.

It would describe the content and comes with a throwback to the first half of grand line. 

*Deep inhale* 

Fine, how about.. we just have a section within section that is.. a OP meta battledome much like in the NBD?

"This is a place to discuss NBD related topics which are not actual matchups" is the description.

I know it's not really towards the whole solved with a new prefix thing, but it should cover even more ground towards the intended purpose.


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2021)

KBD said:


> I have a few questions: Will this mean that discussions that tend towards powerlevels (many of them do) no longer belong in the OL?


Correcto Mundo.



KBD said:


> I suppose telegrams is fine for content with spoilers?


Yes and indeed it is.



KBD said:


> Fine, how about.. we just have a section within section that is.. a OP meta battledome much like in the NBD?


Noted. I really wanna differentiate us from other sections when it comes to the name of it tho, that's why I was looking for something more unique

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 20, 2021)

Man IDK Defining a name for a place that handles tiers is a tad difficult as you have to work around the whole word tiers as it sounds stupid. 

If we can come up with something good, we should definitely also isolate bounty discussions here.. 

I will make a list here and edit as I go as not to spam your thread:

- Ohara statistics
- Pirate Island Beehive


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 20, 2021)

God Valley.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 20, 2021)

Greatmaster Or Strawhats, Joyboy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 20, 2021)

Sorry but I dont have other idea.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 20, 2021)

Mock Town? Elbaf Kingdom? Hachinosu? The Archipelago? 

Pirate Beehive or God Valley as already suggested sound dope


----------



## Perrin (Aug 20, 2021)

Perrin.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 20, 2021)

Could play around with the word Doriki I guess?

Not a native speaker or particularly imaginative with this so I'll let other people do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2021)

KBD said:


> - Pirate Island Beehive





Mihawk said:


> The Archipelago?





Zoro said:


> God Valley.


I like these tbh.


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2021)

The Powerdome! 

go big or go home nerds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 21, 2021)

I don’t like the idea of changing it to be honest. It is a clear descriptive title and one that is easy to stumble across on google and draw in be members because of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 21, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Mock Town? Elbaf Kingdom? Hachinosu? The Archipelago?
> 
> Pirate Beehive or God Valley as already suggested sound dope


The name should tell you what you're getting into without even opening the section hence why battledome is good imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 21, 2021)

Blood, Sweat, and Tiers

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 21, 2021)

Perrin said:


> I don’t like the idea of changing it to be honest. It is a clear descriptive title and one that is easy to stumble across on google and draw in be members because of that.





Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> The name should tell you what you're getting into without even opening the section hence why battledome is good imo



How about New World Battledome then? Super simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 22, 2021)

Soca said:


> How about New World Battledome then? Super simple.


That’s odd, sounds like ur restricting it to one area of the one piece world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 22, 2021)

God Valley sound pretty epic.


----------



## Nikseng (Aug 22, 2021)

Zoro kills Kaido


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 22, 2021)

The Rooftop

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Sonatra (Aug 26, 2021)

Anything but Totto Land


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 26, 2021)

Bird Cage


----------



## BladeofTheMorning (Aug 27, 2021)

Pirates Summit (I recall someone was talking about this in the Manga)

God Valley (Suggested already)

Davy Back Arena

Buster Call Royale

Pirate Royale

Redline Royale or Redline Coliseum

New World Paradise (First half of the G.L vs the other half)


If I can think of anymore I will surely post them here and the rest of you guys should keep them coming as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 20, 2021)

xmysticgohanx’s kingdom


----------



## charles101 (Sep 20, 2021)

Mock Town is pretty accurate xd

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 22, 2021)

^I vote for Mocktown too.

Not just because it's accurate and appropriate, but because that remains my favourite arc in the series.


With all the flaming and trolling that goes on here regularly, a savage battledome name like that would be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Perrin (Sep 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> ^I vote for Mocktown too.
> 
> Not just because it's accurate and appropriate, but because that remains my favourite arc in the series.
> 
> ...


Seconded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 10, 2021)

Something regarding Big news Morgans would make sense thematically as it's his paper that delivers the bounties and info across the OP world


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 10, 2021)

Something referencing skypias trials would be cool.

Trial of tiers

etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 11, 2021)

No need to change it tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2021)

Zoro said:


> God Valley.


I co-sign this, every One Piece reader knows this location was a legendary battleground.


I'll throw in some suggestions of my own:

– *Pirate Warfare*

– *Ordeal of Blood *
_(a spin on the 4 sacred trials of Skypiea)_


----------



## lastkiller (Dec 27, 2021)

i agree with God Valley


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 27, 2021)

mocktown is the best mentioned so far


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 8, 2022)

One of the MF names

Summit War, War of the Best, or Paramount War


----------



## VileNotice (Jan 10, 2022)

Soca said:


> Corrida Collosseum was already used for another section that involved community betting


It’s still the most appropriate name for an OP battledome. It’s literally the only tournament setting for the whole manga lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zoro (Jan 30, 2022)

Somehow I completely missed this thread

Call this place the Rooftop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 2, 2022)

change it to Borsalino hotbox chamber

or keep battledome, I can't think of any other name that fits


----------



## Perrin (Mar 2, 2022)

Duhul’s Folly


----------



## Khutso Mj (Mar 16, 2022)

Agenda Arena


----------



## Perrin (Mar 16, 2022)

Ryuugamine said:


> Agenda Arena


Nah, ur missing a trick.

Agendas! Assemble!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> God Valley.



I vote this as well.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

Really, this place should be called Marineford a decade ago.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 27, 2022)

@Soca 

You couldn't close that thread with Swhanks a little later

I spent time to respond looking through chapters and shit,


----------

